# sleeping on the tapes



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

I just want to make sure it is okay that I fall asleep on the tapes. Mike says it is, but I just want to confirm. What do you say?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Spider, the answer to your question is:Yes, yes, and yes!!!! Go to Mike's Compilation thread, type in the word "sleep" in the search menu thingy, and you will get more info! Everyone asks this question, and not to worry, the needed info still gets into the subconscious mind because it never sleeps... Also, listen to the introduction and Mike addresses this there, and again in the first session! Many of us fall asleep during the sessions; even Mike says they fall asleep for his live personal sessions! By the way, he never takes it personally!







So don't worry, Spider.... zzzzzzzzzzz away!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I am just a few days past the halfway point with the tapes, and I usually fall asleep while listening to them. I have a lot of trouble falling asleep usually, so being able to listen to a tape is great! I actually miss them a lot on nights when i have a day off but am having trouble sleeping.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi SpiderWell I always used to fall asleep about ten minutes into each session and I have had some amazing results on my IBS, I have gone from chronic abdominal pain and alternating C & D to the odd day when I have very very mild discomfort.Sleep Away







zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzClair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spider,no worries this is pretty common and one of the things it usally helps first is sleep for most. They are still getting to where they need to however.


----------

